# Who do i report this to?



## tonyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

An african grey parrot has been flying around the area for 3 days, didnt think anything of it until today when it landed in are garden and could id it correctly. Who am i best reporting it to please?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Try John Heywood who runs the National Animal Theft Register where people report lost/stolen/missing animals.

If you were able to catch it and then advertised that you had found a bird, you would have to be very careful with the people replying claiming it was theirs, unless of course it is ringed. In which case you could check it from the numbers and letters on the ring as they are all recorded, but got to catch it first!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

try the Independent Bird Register Falconry equipment - falconry equipment online - cheap bird vitamins

mostly birds of prey but they register parrots as well.

also try the usual rescues, vets, police and so on.

good luck : victory:


----------



## tonyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

Cheers: victory:

I was looking through the lost section on my local gumtree and there was a post 2 days ago about a missing one. Contacted them as the picture looks the same, just waiting for a reply


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

John Hayward is the national contact for lost and found birds, you really need to let him know.

01869325699

[email protected]

John


----------

